# Directions to Galvia hospital Galway



## Marcecie (3 Apr 2009)

Hi, I have to attend Galvia hospital for 8.30 appointments for some time I will be coming up the N17 from Mayo.. Is there anyway I can avoid  the Claregalway traffic problem?
Eg-- can I go by the airport?


----------



## mathepac (3 Apr 2009)

Personally I think its much of a muchness - the direct route to the airport from the N17 is via Claregalway, unless you feel adventurous, in which case...

From the N17 turn left onto the N63 (Turloughmore, Abbeyknockmoy, Moylough)

Follow the N63 (1 - 1.5 miles), then turn right onto the road for Cashla - can't recall the number.

Follow this road to the T-junction with R339. Turn right onto R339, heading for Carnmore Cross / Galway Airport.

Go straight through Carnmore Cross (airport on the left) and follow the road to the new roundabout at Western Motors.

I don't think you'll save any time as this series of roads is undoubtedly now used as a "rat-run".


----------



## Hillsalt (3 Apr 2009)

NOTE: Galvia changed it's name to Bon Secours a few years ago. 

If you reach Claregalway by 7.45am, then you will have plenty of time. If you reach Claregalway later than 7.45, then you will be late for your appointment.

I suggest that you head straight for Galway along NI7. When you reach the first roundabout (just after Monaghans Honda Garage) that connects with the N6 (4 laned road), take FIRST exit (signpost Dublin)  

Keep in right lane for 300 metres anD take THIRD exit from next roundabout. 
You will pass by Ballybane Shopping Centre. 

Keep going straight for about 2km until you come to another roundabout (beside GMIT). 

Take THIRD exit (signpost Galway City centre) and travel 1km until you come to a traffic lights. 

Take a left and you have arrived. 

.


----------



## Marcecie (3 Apr 2009)

thank you both , is there any point in me taking a left turn at the trappers in?


----------



## Hillsalt (3 Apr 2009)

Marcecie said:


> thank you both I was hoping for a short cut



For a quicker route, drive a bus or a taxi because there is a few KMs of bus lane right up to the hospital door.


----------

